# Litter training after training to go outside



## wickednag (Nov 30, 2011)

When I litter box trained our Chihuahua, we used fresh step litter, a booda step litter box and kept if very clean. We started out putting her in the box instead of outside and the box was in a contained area so she would use it. Nature's miracle is going to kill the scent so I certainly would not be using that. 

I also know that we have all been told not to use cat litter but everyone I know that does has much better luck getting their dogs to use the litter box that way....


----------



## qtpoodle (Jan 15, 2012)

wickednag said:


> When I litter box trained our Chihuahua, we used fresh step litter, a booda step litter box and kept if very clean. We started out putting her in the box instead of outside and the box was in a contained area so she would use it. Nature's miracle is going to kill the scent so I certainly would not be using that.
> 
> I also know that we have all been told not to use cat litter but everyone I know that does has much better luck getting their dogs to use the litter box that way....




I think I need to use a contained area. It's too easy for them to step off the pan and potty outside of it. I'm looking for a metal dog play pen with a door so I can put them in it in the mornings, and they can't go anywhere other than in the pan. The pan I'm using is a pan for washing machines to sit in when they're installed in an upstairs laundry room so it's low to the ground and big. The Natures Miracle spray that I'm using is not the cleaner that gets rid of potty accident scents and stains. It's the one they make for encouraging a dog to go in a certain area. It somehow mimics the scent of whatever dogs like to pee on. I don't think it works because I sprayed it like the instructions directed.


----------

